# What is best tape for masking, without the nasty bleed around?



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Just wanted to take a poll on what you brand and/or type of tape you guys use for masking off trim prior to painting. Just trying to avoid the bleed around!:blink:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

the best band is none. But if I have to tape and it matters, its innertape PG5 for normal, PG29 for delicate surfaces or fresh paint. if it doesn't matter, I am still using up my cases of 3m tape.


----------



## acrylicrecoating (Jun 16, 2008)

We use 3m 2020 and 2040 (Expensive). We have tried many different tapes and like these.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If the line really matters, after taping apply a coat of paint the same color as the existing wall or trim to the edge let dry then use the color you want for the wall.Be sure to pull the tape off right after the finish coat is applied or while it is still wet.But I have to say if you have a crew of guy's it hard to get them to remember this.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

How about getting some real painters. I don't ever use tape for cutting in. And if I hired a guy that pulled out tape to cut in, that would be his or hers last day or they will become a preper


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That puts a wet blanket on that.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> How about getting some real painters. I don't ever use tape for cutting in. And if I hired a guy that pulled out tape to cut in, that would be his or hers last day or they will become a preper


:yes::thumbup::thumbup::yes:


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Only tape that should ever be used it tape for the baseboards to keep splats and specs off of it............ at least that's the way I do it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Jeff.Chicago said:


> Only tape that should ever be used it tape for the baseboards to keep splats and specs off of it............ at least that's the way I do it.


Your talking about rolling. I do the same but the tape comes off when the brush comes out.....


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I cut in to trim then mask cheated back like 1/16th of an inch. I hate trying to cut in with drying rolled paint gumming up the works. I always have the cutter ahead or cut first (with aura)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

JayJay I say use masking tape if it makes you a better painter. I painted a couple of cars a few years ago and the work I did on them made me more of a believer in masking tape.I really would like someone to say to a auto painter not to use masking tape.That would really be funny.To try to prove how good as a painter one is on whether he uses masking tape or not is a little bit much.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a good friend who is an auto body shop owner. They dont use brushes. They spray everything. For those of us who use brushes, tape is optional.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks all, I am a painter and body man myself. I'll try some free handing it. This is a repaint of my house I built 3 years ago, colors staying the same so it should be ok not to tape. 

Never used a brush on a rig, oh wait I think I have heard MACCO does though! $350 paint job for your car, never going to happen!


----------



## Kioki (Oct 4, 2008)

Jay,
When using masking tape, you should always burnish the edges with a plastic putty knife.
This will lay the edge of the masking tape down solid and no bleed through. On rough sawn wood just do the best you can.
As stated in a previous post, you should be able to cut in without the tape, ideally.
Auto painters have to use tape for the fine lines, but we don't have to be quite that meticulous.
Kioki


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

practice cutting tape is awaste of money


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe its just me but i tape the base.. and lay it off with my 5 in one.. then when i roll the wall i tag that tape just a little bit.. then come back and hit the gaps with my brush.. it saves me time from cutting in all the base.. doors,windows, etc are a no- tape job thou


----------



## spayer48 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jeff.Chicago said:


> Only tape that should ever be used it tape for the baseboards to keep splats and specs off of it............ at least that's the way I do it.


hey jeff are you are a faux guy by any chance. near mchenry or crystal lake ?


----------



## spayer48 (Aug 18, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> I cut in to trim then mask cheated back like 1/16th of an inch. I hate trying to cut in with drying rolled paint gumming up the works. I always have the cutter ahead or cut first (with aura)


hey tsunamicontract, can you plz explain that to me. not sure I really understand it . 
thx


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

spayer48 said:


> hey jeff are you are a faux guy by any chance. near mchenry or crystal lake ?


I'm near there, yes.


----------



## spayer48 (Aug 18, 2008)

Jeff.Chicago said:


> I'm near there, yes.


did u paint with me in arlington heights last week ?


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

spayer48 said:


> did u paint with me in arlington heights last week ?


 Probably not because I was in Naperville all last week.


----------



## kdubya (Oct 2, 2008)

no bleed Frog tape.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I tape base boards only. I do not cut in base boards with a brush so I have gone back and fourth with tape over the years. The new frog tape seems to work better than anything else I have used.


----------



## mikewilson (Oct 10, 2008)

3m 2020 and 2040 are the best one for it.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

3M Blue, baby! Don't ever pay retail for it, its too expensive. Negotiate your prices.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

*Shurtupe CP-99*

I like Shurtape CP-99, best bang for the buck and its not even blue!!! Not for delicate applications. Tape has a medium to high tack. Its 6.7mil too the heavier of the bunch which helps eliminate tearing when removing it AND pulling it off the roll. CP-66 is a contractor grade at 5.9mil


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JAYJAY said:


> Just wanted to take a poll on what you brand and/or type of tape you guys use for masking off trim prior to painting. Just trying to avoid the bleed around!:blink:


Which have you experienced the bleed on? Do you remember the brand? Usually the cheap $1.88 tape lays tight, its removing it usually thats the issue. Do you press the tape with a blade when you apply it?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

no tape, never, except to duct the spikes for epoxy floors.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Unless i am doing stripes or masking some spray work or things along those lines i run without the tape. When i do bust out the tape though i leave it on only as long as i have to. I like to use the 3m blue painters tape i usually get the 14 day stuff.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Most of the masking tape I use is for base molding to keep the roller spray away it also acts as a hood over the molding,then I run 9" brown paper on the floor next to the base.I never tape around the doors or window trim unless spraying,I might have to use a small bit in a tight corner.I use blue tape for the base and 20/20 for the rest.20/20 seems to be a little thicker than some of the other masking tapes, it also work good for out side work, it sticks even when it get wet most of the time.the price is right.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

*frog tape is best*

If you can get Frog Tape locally, use it when you don't want bleed issues. It works very well, for latex paint. You can also tape, and then seal with clear latex sealer / varnish, or as another posted, using the paint color you're taping over (i.e. if you're masking off trim to paint walls seal tape with trim color).


----------



## mattsak (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't believe all you grown men worried about bragging, not even answering the question(most of you). So what, I don't use tape either when I cut in ceilings or baseboards, but some things do require tape. The 3m scotch tape works very good,1" or 2" if you need it that big. Don't waste money on the blue tape, just the plain old yellow masking tape. Just make sure you go back over w/your finger & press it down tight.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mattsak said:


> I can't believe all you grown men worried about bragging, not even answering the question(most of you). So what, I don't use tape either when I cut in ceilings or baseboards, but some things do require tape. The 3m scotch tape works very good,1" or 2" if you need it that big. Don't waste money on the blue tape, just the plain old yellow masking tape. Just make sure you go back over w/your finger & press it down tight.


mattsak,

With all due respect, as a new member, it is not in your best interest to make as your second post an admonishment of the community. If you see something that you think is inappropriate or outside the rules that we all agreed to, please report the post. Click this little icon







in the lower left of a post that you find offensive. We moderators will take it from there.

thanks for your understanding and cooperation.

-Bill


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mattsak said:


> Don't waste money on the blue tape, just the plain old yellow masking tape.


:no:


----------



## mattsak (Dec 1, 2008)

daArch said:


> mattsak,
> 
> With all due respect, as a new member, it is not in your best interest to make as your second post an admonishment of the community. If you see something that you think is inappropriate or outside the rules that we all agreed to, please report the post. Click this little icon
> 
> ...


DaArch,
You're right, I apologize. Sometimes I get carried away when I'm in a know-it-all dumb mood. I'm too young I suppose to try and school you probably older painters w/many years experience. Thank you for responding to my reply in the professional, respectful way that you did. Much respect to you Bill.


----------



## construk (Dec 15, 2008)

If you have not caulked everything properly 2 times tape doesnt even matter. If u have done the aforementioned than only use 3m blue tape for masking off prepainted trim. Use yellow 3m on other non painted surfaces. Never green it will bleed. Caulking is the key.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

construk said:


> If you have not caulked everything properly 2 times


I agree that the caulk line will/can definitely determine how nice the cut in looks, but do you really caulk everything twice? Why? Is this new construction you are referring to, or everything you paint? Just curious...


----------



## construk (Dec 15, 2008)

I do mostly new construction but most repaints i do i end up caulking twice in alot of places. Most guys are bad. Its usually the low end guy doing the caulking right. When was last time you had to do the caulking? I rarely do but i make sure my guys who are doing it are doing it my way. Makes a world of difference for such a small amount of time. Use our system with a gunner and 2 wipers following him. I just always have water on hand and make sure my corners are real small for a nice 90 degree angle. The corners the key with the blue tape. Than your line is immaculate. The client can never say a word u just say look how straight that is. Like a car. And there will be a tiny touch up here or there with bleeding but in 1 hour u can go through whole house and you are looking mint.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

After reading this it remind's me I've always wanted to test a few things real quick, maybe in a blank spot in my garage or something... Lay down tape, then run along the end really fast with either some clear latex product, like glaze or something, let that dry for about a min or two, then paint, and peel, see how she goes. I don't use much tape, except for the odd ball spots, and in some case's some stripe's, or whatever's... This topic becomes popular every time i need to use it, but quickly forgottin about later that same day... Would love to find the caramilk secret on that. If i get enough ambition to actually try some tests, i'll share any successes.


----------



## construk (Dec 15, 2008)

Whenever u are using tape give it 24 hrs for peel time. Its weird but if you dont you will not get best finished product.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Danahy
that's also a good way to go. You can seal masking tape with a clear acrylic varnish, glaze etc. You have to let it cure of course. You can also seal it with clear or white caulk, run it thin. Or finally, on a deep accent type wall you can mask the line, paint with the color your masking over, so any bleed will be with same color, and then run the accent color.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 18, 2008)

*I Agree*



Jeff.Chicago said:


> Only tape that should ever be used it tape for the baseboards to keep splats and specs off of it............ at least that's the way I do it.


I HAVE BEEN PAINTING 10 YRS NOW. I AM A GOOD PAINTER. BUT I DO NOT KNOW ANY WAY TO KEEP SPECS AND DOTS OFF THE BASE BOARD W/O SOME GOOD 3M 2080 BLUE TAPE. AND IF YOUR CAULK BEAD IS GOOD YOU DONT HAVE BLEED BACK.:thumbup: THANKS DENNIS


----------



## Kristhepainter (Dec 26, 2008)

I,myslef don't use tape unless im going with a two toned color selection of maybe stripes of some sort.Freehand seems to work best plus you dont have to go out and spend extra time and money running around taping everything.But if it makes a painter more comfortable to use it then more power to them.Everyone has there own methods.3M delicate with the orange core is my preference when necessary!


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

tape not :yes: necesary try practice free hand


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

forgive me didnt understand i will use tape on base boards on occation nobody can keep dots off them damn things i would spend more time wipeing off paint then i would taping them sometimes do somtimes dont depends on what im useing


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We just did a clear stripe job and put frog tape vs orange core blue tape and as much as I like frog tape orange core blue did a nicer job with making the stripe less pronounced.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 18, 2008)

*Thank U Very Much*



johnpaint said:


> JayJay I say use masking tape if it makes you a better painter. I painted a couple of cars a few years ago and the work I did on them made me more of a believer in masking tape.I really would like someone to say to a auto painter not to use masking tape.That would really be funny.To try to prove how good as a painter one is on whether he uses masking tape or not is a little bit much.


I AM A DANG GOOD PAINTER . AND I USE TAPE ON TOP OF MY BASEBOARDS


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Dennis said:


> I AM A DANG GOOD PAINTER . AND I USE TAPE ON TOP OF MY BASEBOARDS


Dennis. Look on the left of your keyboard. Theres a button that says 'Caps Lock'. Could you press it please? 

If that don't work try pressing Alt+F4 :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TooledUp said:


> Dennis. Look on the left of your keyboard. Theres a button that says 'Caps Lock'. Could you press it please?
> 
> If that don't work try pressing Alt+F4 :thumbsup:


maybe he bought it on ebay tool.

I use tape for baseboards, and also for real tightspots say where a ceiling and window trim come real close, or door trim real tight to a wall where there is no possibly way to get a brush thru clean. If you guys cant handle that sue me:whistling2:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I tape everything and than run a bead of caulking over the top. This seals the tape so that no bleed through. Everything except the ceiling is taped off when I paint. If there is crown on the ceiling I tape that than caulk it. That is just how I was trained. I can cut in but I do not care how good of a cutter you are there is now way to get as straight of a line as tape and if you put caulking over the tape than there is no bleed. I honestly do not know how you could paint without taping most things off ie base board, door jams, cabinets, windows, anything that is on the wall should get taped in my opinion at least.


----------



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

*Frog Tape*

In CA I use Frog Tape sold at Kelly Moore. 
It fantastic. 
HDepot cant sell it cause there was some litigation with 3M and their green tape. 
Cr


----------



## poisoniveley (Aug 4, 2009)

If your good enough you dont need it. takes to much damn time. After you get bleed around you got get up there and cut it in and straighten it anyways. But if you got to use the green stuff 3M.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Poison,

glad to see you are playing for the home team :whistling2:

BTW, would love to read about you. Would you take a few minutes to stop by the  Introductions Section and offer a few lines about yourself?

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Southfork (Nov 18, 2008)

Frog Tape. Only tape I use when and if I do use tape. Nothing bleeds through this stuff.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

rule# 1: never trust the tape.


----------



## concrete effects (Jul 27, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> How about getting some real painters. I don't ever use tape for cutting in. And if I hired a guy that pulled out tape to cut in, that would be his or hers last day or they will become a preper


I agree! :thumbsup:
But it's not so much the tape you use it's how you use it. To avoid the bleed, brush a very, very light coat on and that will seal the tape then proceed to cut in as normal.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

In truth, I'm not terribly convinced on the whole tape being a waste of time/money argument.

For example, I often tape off door frames after I apply the first finish coat and then put a couple coats on them, leaving the tape on in between. I pull the tape and put on the final finish coat and voila. It's really a huge time save because I do mostly industrial which means mostly DTM and a lot of spray work. Taping usually ends up saving us a huge amount of time.

In residential areas, then sure, I would agree with tape being mostly a waste, but I'd rather tape and spray than cut and roll any day.

Also, we have a few guys working for us who aren't really cut out to be cut men but can basically handle anything else we need them to, including prep work. I'm not gonna see them fired for using tape on small cut work because they're very skilled otherwise.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

DarthPainter said:


> In truth, I'm not terribly convinced on the whole tape being a waste of time/money argument.
> 
> For example, I often tape off door frames after I apply the first finish coat and then put a couple coats on them, leaving the tape on in between. I pull the tape and put on the final finish coat and voila. It's really a huge time save because I do mostly industrial which means mostly DTM and a lot of spray work. Taping usually ends up saving us a huge amount of time.
> 
> ...


Very good post: Understanding that tape does have a place, and we need to understand how, and when to use it to our advantage.Some jobs are more suited for one, or the other, or both as you point out.There are tricks to doing both, and to be a good painter we need to learn those tricks.Sometimes we can get stuck in our ways, it is good for all of us to fight against that.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Very good post: Understanding that tape does have a place, and we need to understand how, and when to use it to our advantage.Some jobs are more suited for one, or the other, or both as you point out.There are tricks to doing both, and to be a good painter we need to learn those tricks.Sometimes we can get stuck in our ways, it is good for all of us to fight against that.


Thanks, and you're right: being a good painter isn't about doing everything the hard way because you're a "pro," it's about getting the best possible results with the least cost of time, materials and money. Sometimes that means taping off when you could cut in by hand.

IMHO, if I'm spraying something and am going to have to cut in twice to get coverage and keep my spray path smaller and roll into the cuts, then cutting in by hand is a huge waste. It's much more efficient to just tape anything you need to off, then just spraying them and touching up as needed. Tape isn't _that_ expensive, after all.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

3m 2080, works the best for most INTERIOR applications and over MOST interior surfaces. If you use this tape outside........ok just dont use it outside.


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

Baseboards = 2" blue tape for protection

Bullnose Corners with CA Knockdown = Frog Tape = minor touch ups

Tight areas of kitchens / cabinets = 2" blue tape then pull right off

The more I paint...the less tape I use

James.


----------



## castlebond007 (Sep 22, 2008)

Frog tape. Did a stripe job on walls for customer. Very dark brown and light beige. NO bleed though whatsoever! http://www.frogtape.com/


----------



## castlebond007 (Sep 22, 2008)

For the record, I'm with "ewing" though. I don't know of any reason to use tape on a residential job other than protecting baseboards when rolling, or some faux techniques and I've been doing it for over 15yrs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DarthPainter said:


> Thanks, and you're right: being a good painter isn't about doing everything the hard way because you're a "pro," it's about getting the best possible results with the least cost of time, materials and money. Sometimes that means taping off when you could cut in by hand.
> 
> IMHO, if I'm spraying something and am going to have to cut in twice to get coverage and keep my spray path smaller and roll into the cuts, then cutting in by hand is a huge waste. It's much more efficient to just tape anything you need to off, then just spraying them and touching up as needed. Tape isn't _that_ expensive, after all.


Good points. I was taught not to use tape and can cut a pretty straight line without it. However, there're times when tape really expedites a job, particularly when multiple coats are required, as you mentioned.

I try to use as little tape as possible, but I will try the Frog tape, or the Orange tape Mac Deco recommended.

Thanks.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Thx for the posts, we use very little tape also, just wanted some feedback on the the "scientifically designed to not bleed" tapes like frog tape etc... Looks like they might be worth a try. Anyone used them on exteriors? or do they mush in the heat?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't believe in using any tape ever. When I protect floors I put down the masking paper and then run a bead of caulk over it, brush with the same color the floor isn't going to be, and then lightly paint over it and there is never any bleed through. :blink:


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

just started tapeing base boards (back problems )3 m is best i think


----------

